# Komplett neuen Pc zusammenstellen - Budget ab 2000&#8364; - 3400&#8364; inkl. Bildschirm



## AinzOalGown (14. Juni 2020)

Hallo erstmal bin neu hier und plane eine Kostspielige Investition deshalb wollte ich  mal eure Meinung dazu haben bevor ich in irgendeinen online shop gehe und mir einfach einen fertig pc kaufe. Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiter helfen^^
Mein ziel mit dem Rechner ist es hauptsächlich spiele auf maximaler Grafikspielen zu können auch für Raytracing wäre ich nicht abgeneigt ich würde auch gerne mit dem Rechner streamen. 

1.Mein derzeitiger Rechner hat noch diese Komponenten ich glaube aber das sie nicht mehr zu gebrauchen sind:
Prozessor	AMD A8-5500 APU with Radeon(tm) HD Graphics, 3200 MHz, 2 Kern(e), 4 logische(r) Prozessor(en)
BaseBoard-Produkt	MS-7800
 amd radeon hd 7560d War unter Arbeitsspeicher gelistet kann euch leider nicht sagen wo das drinnen steckt



2.) Welche Auflösung und Frequenz hat dein Monitor?
2560 x 1440 Pixel   144 Hz
3.) Welche Komponente vom PC (CPU, GPU, RAM) - sofern vorhanden, limitiert dich im Moment?
Alles würde ihn gerne komplett neu aufbauen
4.) Wann soll der neue PC gekauft, bzw. der vorhandene aufgerüstet werden?
Bin mir unsicher ob ich auf die neue Grafikkarten von AMD warten soll? Hätte schon gerne eine der neuen generation aber lohnt sich die dann zu kaufen oder lieber dann eine der derzeitig starken Grafikkarten günstig kaufen?
Mein Plan war nämlich meinen pc fertig zu konfigurieren und dann eine günstige Grafikkarte zu holen die aber auch mein restliches setup unterstütz und die wenn die neuen rauskommen auszutauschen falls was haltet ihr davon? und wenn ja welche andere Grafikkarte?
5.) Gibt es abgesehen von der PC-Hardware noch etwas, was du brauchst?
Das hier ist ein Monitor den ich rausgesucht habe iiyama GB2760QSU-B1 was haltet ihr von dem kann man was anfangen oder keine Gute Wahl falls nicht so optimal meine Grenze ist bei Bildschirmen bei 400€ 
6.) Soll es ein Eigenbau werden?
Ja soll ein eigenbau werden
7.) Wie hoch ist dein Gesamtbudget?
2500-3400€
8.) Welche Spiele / Anwendungen willst du spielen / verwenden?
Tripple A Tittel aber auch sachen wie leauge of legends und Total War Warhammer 2
würde auch gerne Streamen bei twitch mit 1440p bei 60fps
9.) Wie viel Speicherplatz benötigst du?
Weiß leider nicht wie viel speicherplatz ich benötige aber hätte schon gerne 3tb vlt ja 1tb ssd und 2tb hdd
10.) Gibt es sonst noch Wünsche?
Hätte als Prozzesor ganz gerne den Ryzen 9 3900x 
Würde gerne Wasserkühlen und das Gehäuse sollte Led freundlich sein je mehr es leuchtet desto besser XD
er sollte aber noch Transportabel sein ohne große Umstände da ich viel auf lan partys unterwegs bin 
gut wäre auch ein Laufwerk da ich immer noch spiele auf cd habe.


Hoffe ich hab nicht zu besondere Wünsche und ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen falls ihr mir helfen könnt würde ich mich mega Freuen ^^


----------



## Lordac (14. Juni 2020)

Servus und Willkommen im Forum!

In Sachen Streaming kenne ich mich nicht so gut aus, wenn man das aber über eine Nvidia-Karte mit "Turing"-Chip macht, kostet das weniger Leistung als wenn die CPU diese Aufgabe übernimmt.
Dabei musst du auch bedenken, das dem Spiel dann die Kerne fehlen, welche durch den Stream beansprucht werden.

Ob man auf 1440p streamen kann, und falls ja, welche Hardware dafür erforderlich ist, kann ich nichts sagen. Bei den Leuten welchen ich ab und an bei Twitch zuschaue, ist 1080p in der Regel das Maximum was angeboten wird, und die streamen z.T. über einen extra PC.

Willst du eine selbst zusammengestellte Wasserkühlung welche CPU und GPU kühlt, oder soll es eine Kompaktwasserkühlung nur für die CPU sein damit der Innenraum frei ist? 

Beim optischen Laufwerk ist auch die Frage ob es fest integriert sein soll, oder ob auch ein externes geht, was die Auswahl an Gehäusen vergrößert.

Ich mach mal einen ersten Vorschlag:

*CPU:* Ryzen 5 3600 *oder* Ryzen 7 3700X
*CPU-Kühler:* Arctic Liquid Freezer II 280 *oder* Alphacool Eisbaer Aurora 280
*Mainboard:* Gigabyte X570 Aorus Elite
*RAM:* G.Skill Trident Z RGB DIMM Kit 32GB, DDR4-3200, CL16-18-18-38 *oder* G.Skill Trident Z Neo DIMM Kit 32GB, DDR4-3600, CL16-19-19-39
*SSD 1:* Silicon Power P34A80 1TB
*SSD 2:* Crucial MX500 2TB
*Grafikkarte:* RTX2070 Super (z.B. KFA2 EX, MSI Gaming X */* Gaming X Trio) *oder* RTX2080 Super (z.B. KFA2 EX, MSI Gaming X Trio)
*Netzteil:* Seasonic Focus GX 550W *oder* Straight Power 11 550W
*Gehäuse:* Define 7
*DVD-Brenner:* LG GH24NSD5
*Monitor:* ASUS TUF Gaming VG27AQ *oder* *klick* + *klack*

Wenn du am Unterbau lange nichts ändern möchtest, nimmst du den Ryzen 7, willst du am Ende der Laufzeit vom Sockel AM4 auf eine dann aktuelle CPU wechseln, nimmst du den R5.

Mit LED-Streifen von z.B. Phanteks *klick*, kannst du auch noch mehr Licht ins Gehäuse bringen. Da würde ich im Allgemeinen aber ein bisserl aufpassen, da zu viel schnell "überladen" wirkt, aber das ist natürlich Geschmackssache. 

Gruß Lordac


----------



## Siriuz (14. Juni 2020)

Ich hab den Beitrag von Lordac ein wenig überarbeitet. Ein wenig mehr Bling Bling und zusätzlich eine Option zu Intel.


CPU: Ryzen 3900X 459€~ oder 10900K 550€~
CPU-KühlerNZXT Kraken Z63, Wasserkühlung 249€~
Mainboard: Gigabyte X570 Aorus Elite  208€ oder ASUS ROG STRIX Z490-E GAMING 314€~
RAM: G.Skill Trident Z Neo DIMM Kit 32GB, DDR4-3600, CL16-19-19-39 189€~
SSD 1: Silicon Power P34A80 1TB 139€
SSD 2: Crucial MX500 2TB 220€
Grafikkarte: RTX2080 Super (z.B. KFA2 EX, MSI Gaming X Trio) 830€~
Netzteil:  Straight Power 11 550W 100€~
Gehäuse:  NZXT H710i Midi-Tower, RGB 180€~
Monitor: ASUS PG278QE 27 Zoll WQHD 569€~

Mit den AMD Produkten wären wir bei ca 3,100€~
Bei den Intel Produkten bei ca. 3340€~

Ich würde, das rate ich auch momentan jedem - erstmal auf die neue Grafikkarten Generation von Nvidia warten. Die kommt wohl laut Gerüchten im September (ist ziemlich safe) auf den Markt. Gerade wenn du die nächsten 2-3 Jahre alles auf Hoch spielen und Raytracing genießen möchtest, ist das die beste Anlage. Falls du nicht warten kannst, denk eventuell über eine 2080TI in kombination mit den AMD Sachen nach! Kleiner Tipp: Wenn du echt "alles" rausholen willst, Richtugn FPS, wirst du zu Intel greifen müssen.


----------



## Threshold (14. Juni 2020)

Der Wasserkasten ist viel zu teuer.


----------



## Tengri86 (14. Juni 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Der Wasserkasten ist viel zu teuer.



geht überhaupt auch ohne ?


----------



## Threshold (14. Juni 2020)

Klar. Ein guter Luftkühler reicht auch.
Und wenns ein Wasserkasten sein soll, kann man auch was anderes nehmen.
Alphacool Eisbaer Aurora 240 ab &euro;' '118,31 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Tengri86 (14. Juni 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Klar. Ein guter Luftkühler reicht auch.
> Und wenns ein Wasserkasten sein soll, kann man auch was anderes nehmen.
> Alphacool Eisbaer Aurora 240 ab €'*'118,31 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland



joa gibt auch als 280/360er


----------



## Threshold (14. Juni 2020)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> joa gibt auch als 280/360er



Genau. Ich hab mir den 360er gekauft. Der 280er passt bei mir leider nicht in den Deckel und der 240er sieht so mickrig aus. 
Der einzige Nachteil ist, dass die Lüfter eine recht hohe Anfangsdrehzahl haben -- bei mir 900rpm. In einem gedämmten Case aber kein Problem.

Hab mal ein Foto angehängt.


----------



## Siriuz (14. Juni 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Der Wasserkasten ist viel zu teuer.



Er will eine richtige Maschine. Wieso sollte man sich mit Standart Waküs zufrieden geben? Der NZXT Kraken Z63 ist zwar echt teuer, liefert aber viel Leistung und dazu ein richtig geniales Display. Klar reicht eine Alphacool.
YouTube


----------



## Tengri86 (14. Juni 2020)

Siriuz schrieb:


> Er will eine richtige Maschine. Wieso sollte man sich mit Standart Waküs zufrieden geben? Der NZXT Kraken Z63 ist zwar echt teuer, liefert aber viel Leistung und dazu ein richtig geniales Display. Klar reicht eine Alphacool.
> YouTube



Man kann ja günstige alternative vorschlagen, rest liegt sowieso an ihm.


----------



## Ru3bo (14. Juni 2020)

Die Z63 ist ne x63 mit Bildschirm, 100€ für das Gimmick und nichts anderes. Es gibt deutlich billigere AiOs, die die Gleiche Performance liefern und gleichzeitig auch nicht von schlechten Eltern sind. Außerdem hat die Alphacool Vorteile gegenüber der Z63, auch der Radiator ist aus Kupfer und du kannst sie leicht erweitern/Teile austauschen. Für 230€ bekommst du auch die Ryujin 360. 100€ für ein winzigen Bildschirm, den man sowieso kaum anschaut ist sehr viel Geld für nichts. Für 100€ bekommst du 1TB SATA-SSD Speicher, das wirst du deutlich eher merken als den mickrigen Bildschirm auf ner 250€ AiO mit Alu Radiator. Ein guter Luftkühler ist aber wie gesagt deutlich billiger zu haben und du bekommst nicht zwingend eine schlechtere Leistung als bei einer 280mm AiO.

Nochmal zur Konfig abgesehen von der AiO:
Intel ist auch mit der 10th Gen eher nur für Leute, die darauf bestehen wirklich die letzen 2 FPS rauszuholen. Mit AMD bekommst du im Bereich Gaming fast die Gleichen Frameraten bei geringeren Kosten. Da er in 1440p spielen will, sind die Unterschiede sowieso geringer. Ergo ist Intel wirklich eher ich kann´s mir leisten.
Speichertechnisch find ich die Vorschläge gelungen, mehr Speicher kann man immer später leicht hinzufügen. Falls man wirklich mal nen Datengrab braucht, kann man sich relativ billig noch ne HDD holen.
32GB RAM sind Pflicht und Cl16 3600 passt gut.
Der VG27AQ ist ein guter Monitor. Hat "zwar nur" G-Sync Compatible, also Adaptive Sync, hat aber ein IPS-Panel. Je nach Gebrauch kann auch aber ein TN-Panel nützlicher sein.


----------



## Siriuz (14. Juni 2020)

Ru3bo schrieb:


> Die Z63 ist ne x63 mit Bildschirm, 100€ für das Gimmick und nichts anderes. Es gibt deutlich billigere AiOs, die die Gleiche Performance liefern und gleichzeitig auch nicht von schlechten Eltern sind. Außerdem hat die Alphacool Vorteile gegenüber der Z63, auch der Radiator ist aus Kupfer und du kannst sie leicht erweitern/Teile austauschen. Für 230€ bekommst du auch die Ryujin 360. 100€ für ein winzigen Bildschirm, den man sowieso kaum anschaut ist sehr viel Geld für nichts. Für 100€ bekommst du 1TB SATA-SSD Speicher, das wirst du deutlich eher merken als den mickrigen Bildschirm auf ner 250€ AiO mit Alu Radiator. Ein guter Luftkühler ist aber wie gesagt deutlich billiger zu haben und du bekommst nicht zwingend eine schlechtere Leistung als bei einer 280mm AiO.
> 
> Nochmal zur Konfig abgesehen von der AiO:
> Intel ist auch mit der 10th Gen eher nur für Leute, die darauf bestehen wirklich die letzen 2 FPS rauszuholen. Mit AMD bekommst du im Bereich Gaming fast die Gleichen Frameraten bei geringeren Kosten. Da er in 1440p spielen will, sind die Unterschiede sowieso geringer. Ergo ist Intel wirklich eher ich kann´s mir leisten.
> ...



Ich find den ziemlich nice. Gerade wenn man jetzt nicht auf den Preis achten muss  Klar gibs preiswertere Alternativen, keine Frage.

Keine AMD/Intel Diskussion bitte. Wenn er wirklich ALLES rausnehmen will, habe ich ihm die Option nur aufgezeigt. Ich selber besitze den 10700K und bin echt zufrieden!


----------



## Firehunter_93 (15. Juni 2020)

Also ich habe die X63 mit nem 10700k und muss sagen, dass die einen super Job tut.


----------



## Lordac (15. Juni 2020)

Servus,

wenn der Stream über die Grafikkarte laufen soll, würde ich keinen Ryzen 9 3900X oder i9-10900K kaufen, da die vielen Kerne noch zu wenig genutzt werden.

Da beide Sockel so wie es aussieht noch je eine neue CPU-Generation nutzen können, würde ich jetzt 6-8 Kerne kaufen, und dann am Ende der Laufzeit vom Sockel noch einmal wechseln.

Neben dem Leistungsplus, ist das vor allem bei Intel ratsam, da die Rocket Lake-CPUs PCIe 4.0 ermöglichen, auch wenn das noch nicht so relevant ist.

Soll der Stream hingegen über die CPU erfolgen, würde ich sogar der Ryzen 9 3950X in Betracht ziehen, allerdings weiß ich nicht wie viel Kerne der Stream alleine benötigt.

In diesem Fall wäre ich bei der Grafikkarte dann aber bei einer RX 5700XT oder RTX2070 Super, welche für WQHD sehr gut geeignet sind.
Die jeweils neue Generation kann man dann in Ruhe abwarten; selbst wenn im September etwas auf den Markt kommen sollte, dauert es immer bis es erste Tests gibt, wie man aktuell bei den Z490-Boards gut verfolgen kann.

Warten kann man immer, die neuen Ryzen-CPUs kommen auch irgendwann, und wer weiß wie schnell Intel Rocket Lake nachschiebt...

Gruß Lordac


----------



## Threshold (15. Juni 2020)

Siriuz schrieb:


> Er will eine richtige Maschine. Wieso sollte man sich mit Standart Waküs zufrieden geben?



Was kann der Kraken denn besser als einer, der die Hälfte kostet?


----------



## dimi0815 (16. Juni 2020)

Ryzen 5 3600 oder Ryzen 7 3700X auf MSI B450(M) Tomahawk / Mortar Max oder bei Intel einen 10600k auf einem MSI Z490 Tomahawk oder Gigabyte Z490 Elite AC.

Dazu 32 GB guten RAM (mind. E-Dies, ggf. auch B-Dies) und die beste GPU, die noch ins Budget passt. Zum selbst zu spielen und parallel noch über die GPU zu spielen, darf es hier auf alle Fälle auch eine 2080 Super  oder gar ti sein.

Hier spürst du (im Vergleich zu einer teureren CPU mit höherer Kernzahl oder teureren Mainboard-Modellen) auch tatsächliche Vorteile bei der Leistung.


----------



## AinzOalGown (19. Juni 2020)

Hey hab mir mal alles von euch und so durchgelesen hab einfach mal versucht ein System zu erstellen was haltet ihr davon und hab noch ein paar zusätzliche Fragen unten gestellt 
Prozessor: AMD Ryzen 9 3950X, Prozessor

Mainboard: GIGABYTE X570 AORUS ELITE, Mainboard

Prozessor lüfter: NZXT Kraken Z63, Wasserkühlung schwarz

Arbeitsspeicher: G.Skill DIMM 32 GB DDR4-3866 Kit, Arbeitsspeicher F4-3866C18D-32GTZR, Trident Z RGB

Grafikkarte: MSI GeForce GTX 1660 SUPER VENTUS XS OC 6G, Grafikkarte 1x HDMI, 3 DisplayPort

Netzteil: be quiet! System Power 9 CM 700W, PC-Netzteil schwarz, 4x PCIe, Kabel-Management

Festplatte: SanDisk Ultra 3D 2 TB, SSD schwarz, SATA 6 GB/s, 2,5"

Monitor: ASUS VG27BQ, Gaming-Monitor schwarz, WQHD, Adaptive-Sync, 165 Hz

Das Case ist das Phanteks Evolv X

Also das ist mein system was ich mir kaufen wollte fragen die ich noch hätte wären:
-Passen alle Komponenten in das Gehäuse
- Ich würde gerne mit Wasserkühlen hab das noch nie davor gemacht aber vlt habt ihr ja tipps für mich wie ich das am besten mache und was ich beachten soll vlt habt ihr alternativen zu dem kühler den ich ausgesucht habe wenn ja warum und wichtig er soll eindruck machen mag das wenn man damit die Aufmerksamkeit auf sich zieht XD
-. Dann ich bin mir mit dem Ryzen 3950X noch nicht sicher will aber auf jeden fall in der 9 Generation einsteigen jetzt die Frage ob den 3950 oder den 3900 was ist da der unterschied ist der spürbar?
- Die Grafikkarte ist nur übergangsweise bis die neuen Grafikkarten von AMD rauskommen dann werde ich die austauschen würdet ihr mir die Grafikkarte empfehlen oder gibt es in dem preisbereich (100€-250€) etwas besseres was zu meinem sonstigen setup passt
-mit dem Netzteil reichen 700Watt oder glaubt ihr ich sollte lieber höher gehen
- Und der Monitor gibt es für das geld bessere Alternativen auf andere Monitore zu gehen oder sieht der schon solide aus


----------



## Threshold (19. Juni 2020)

Was willst du mit 700 Watt und dann bitte kein System Power.


----------



## HisN (19. Juni 2020)

AinzOalGown schrieb:


> Tripple A Tittel aber auch sachen wie leauge of legends und Total War Warhammer 2
> würde auch gerne Streamen bei twitch mit 1440p bei 60fps



Hat Dich jemand darauf hingewiesen das man bei Twitch nur 1080p streamen kann?
Willst Du mehr, solltest Du Dich nach einer anderen Plattform umschauen.
Und dann wird es auch langsam unrealistisch es über die CPU zu versuchen, dann bleibt nur die Graka übrig.
Und zur Zeit macht es nvidia besser als AMD, in der Hinsicht.


----------



## AinzOalGown (19. Juni 2020)

Hab keine Ahnung von dem ganzen sachen deswegen frag ich ja hier euch alle in dem Forum
und warum den kein system power?


----------



## AinzOalGown (19. Juni 2020)

ahhh ok das wusst ich nicht sonst würde ich noch auf youtube streamen weiß aber nicht ob man da mit 1440 streamen kann


----------



## Lordac (19. Juni 2020)

Servus,





AinzOalGown schrieb:


> ...und warum denn kein system power?


das System Power 9 ist ein Netzteil der "Einstiegsklasse", ich empfehle es nur wenn es um jeden Euro geht.

Du willst bis zu 3400,- Euro ausgeben, da sollte man schon auf ein qualitativ besseres achten!

In meinem Vorschlag hab ich dir ein paar vorgeschlagen, ich hoffe du hast ihn gelesen !

Gruß Lordac


----------



## AinzOalGown (19. Juni 2020)

ok hab mich mal umgesehen und klar hab ich deinen beitrag gelesen was ist den hiermit Seasonic Focus PX-750, PC-Netzteil schwarz, 4x PCIe, Kabel-Management 
ist das besser?

ich baue den pc über den Alternate konfigurator auch auf da gibt es halt leider nicht alle gehäuse und teile ist das ein guter konfigurator oder kennt ihr bessere seiten für anfänger wie mich


----------



## Tengri86 (19. Juni 2020)

Mindfactory bauen auch zusammen, im Warenkorb kannst du auswählen


Produktvergleich be quiet! Straight Power 11 Platinum 750W ATX 2.51, be quiet! Straight Power 11 750W ATX 2.4, Fractal Design Ion+ 560P 560W Platinum, Fractal Design Ion+ 760P 760W ATX 2.4, Fractal Design Ion+ 660P 660W ATX 2.4 Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Lordac (19. Juni 2020)

Servus,

ich würde gar keinen Konfigurator nutzen, du willst doch den PC selbst zusammenbauen, oder?

Wenn du keine RTX2080Ti möchtest, reicht ein gutes Netzteil mit 550 Watt.

Gruß Lordac


----------



## AinzOalGown (19. Juni 2020)

ja  aber der Konfigurator sagt mir ob die teile zusammen passen wollte mir dann dort die einzelnen teile bestellen und ihn selbst zusammen bauen aber nicht das am ende das ganze zeug nicht in mein gehäuse passt


----------



## Tengri86 (19. Juni 2020)

AinzOalGown schrieb:


> ja  aber der Konfigurator sagt mir ob die teile zusammen passen wollte mir dann dort die einzelnen teile bestellen und ihn selbst zusammen bauen aber nicht das am ende das ganze zeug nicht in mein gehäuse passt



CPU-Kühler
max. 190mm Höhe
Grafikkarten
max. 435mm


Radiatorgrößen
120/&#8203;140/&#8203;240/&#8203;280/&#8203;360/&#8203;420mm vorne, 120/&#8203;140/&#8203;240/&#8203;280/&#8203;360mm oben


Alphacool eisbaer Aurora  statt kraken z63 wäre auch Nice  und günstiger


----------



## AinzOalGown (19. Juni 2020)

höher oder Größer dürfen die sachen also nicht sein aber ist das nicht unterschiedlich je nachdem welches case man benutz?


----------



## HisN (19. Juni 2020)

AinzOalGown schrieb:


> ahhh ok das wusst ich nicht sonst würde ich noch auf youtube streamen weiß aber nicht ob man da mit 1440 streamen kann



Da kann man auch in 4K streamen. Aber wie gesagt, dann macht es über die CPU gar keinen Sinn mehr (das ist too much), sondern funktioniert nur über die Graka. Bei YT ist dann auch die Bandbreite kein Problem mehr, da kann man volle Lotte geben, und dann ist es auch nicht mehr so wichtig ob AMD oder Nvidia, denn beide "kranken" nur an der kleinen Bandbreite von Twitch. Nvidia macht Twitch zur Zeit besser. Bei Youtube geben sie sich dann nix mehr. 
Allerdings hab ich persönlich nur grüne Erfahrungen in den letzten Jahren sammeln können, deshalb ist mein AMD-Statement nur "hörensagen".


----------



## AinzOalGown (19. Juni 2020)

HisN schrieb:


> Da kann man auch in 4K streamen. Aber wie gesagt, dann macht es über die CPU gar keinen Sinn mehr (das ist too much), sondern funktioniert nur über die Graka. Bei YT ist dann auch die Bandbreite kein Problem mehr, da kann man volle Lotte geben, und dann ist es auch nicht mehr so wichtig ob AMD oder Nvidia, denn beide "kranken" nur an der kleinen Bandbreite von Twitch. Nvidia macht Twitch zur Zeit besser. Bei Youtube geben sie sich dann nix mehr.
> Allerdings hab ich persönlich nur grüne Erfahrungen in den letzten Jahren sammeln können, deshalb ist mein AMD-Statement nur "hörensagen".



ahh ok verstehe ja würde sowieso mit der Grafikkarte Streamen wollen deshalb will ich noch auf die neue Grafikkarten warten und sehen was die so können darum reicht mir jetzt auch eine graffikkarte erstmal für 100-200 euro und dann seh ich mal in ein paar monaten weiter weiß halt bloß nicht ob die grafikkarte ok ist oder ob es bessere für gleiches oder weniger geld gibt


----------



## Lordac (19. Juni 2020)

Servus,





AinzOalGown schrieb:


> ...aber ist das nicht unterschiedlich je nachdem welches case man benutzt?


natürlich, aber von jedem halbwegs aktuellen Gehäuse sind die Angaben bei z.B. Geizhals zu finden, ebenso wie lang z.B. die gewünschte Grafikkarte oder das Netzteil ist.

Wenn der Stream über die Grafikkarte laufen soll, macht ein Ryzen 9 3950X keinen Sinn, dies hab ich im Themenverlauf auch schon versucht zu erklären...

Gruß Lordac


----------



## AinzOalGown (19. Juni 2020)

Lordac schrieb:


> Servus,natürlich, aber von jedem halbwegs aktuellen Gehäuse sind die Angaben bei z.B. Geizhals zu finden, ebenso wie lang z.B. die gewünschte Grafikkarte oder das Netzteil ist.
> 
> Wenn der Stream über die Grafikkarte laufen soll, macht ein Ryzen 9 3950X keinen Sinn, dies hab ich im Themenverlauf auch schon versucht zu erklären...
> 
> Gruß Lordac



ja die ganzen Größen hab ich auch schon gesehen gut dann muss ich die nur miteinander vergleichen dann brauch ich gleich nur noch die einzelnen komponenten mit dem case vergleichen wie ist den der rest des system ist das erstmal ok oder was würdet ihr so ausbessern

und ok also nicht den Ryzen 9 3950X dann lieber den 3900X  oder den Ryzen 7 3700X wobei ich gerne den Ryzen 9 hätte selbst wenn der unterschied von der leistung minimal ist aber manchmal setzt ich sturschädel mir sowas einfach in den kopf tut mir leid mir ist wahrscheinlich schwierig zu helfen


----------



## Lordac (19. Juni 2020)

Servus,

die angegebene Höhe beim CPU-Kühler ist inkl. dem Lüfter, der sich meist auch etwas verschieben lässt.

Bei Turmkühlern ist der Kühlkörper selbst immer höher als der Lüfter, der würde ja sonst auf dem Mainboard aufsetzen.

Ein Gehäuse hat in der Regel keinen Radiator, die Angabe bezieht dich darauf welche Größe grundsätzlich an den verschiedenen Positionen montiert werden kann.

Wenn dort steht das z.B. in der Front ein 280mm- oder 360mm-Radiator eingebaut werden kann, dann kannst du so einen kaufen.

An dem Platz gibt es normal auch keine Probleme, die können beim Einbau im Deckel auftreten, wenn der Platz zwischen Deckel und Mainboard zu gering ist.

Das man dir nicht so leicht helfen kann habe ich gemerkt, ja.
Die Frage ist halt ob du überhaupt auf etwas eingehen willst, weil ansonsten können wir uns die Mühe sparen, was jetzt aber in keinster Weise "böse" oder ähnlich gemeint ist.

Wenn du deine Vorstellung hast von der du eh nicht weg willst, dann nutz den Konfigurator und kauf den PC wie du möchtest.

Gruß Lordac


----------



## AinzOalGown (19. Juni 2020)

Ich vertraue euch da und gehe auch gerne auf euch ein ich meine ich bin der laie hier und ihr die die auf jeden fall mehr Ahnung haben gibt halt Komponenten die ich echt gerne hätte das case, die neue Grafikkarte von Amd und Nvidia und würde gerne meinen Prozzesor mit Wasserkühlen das ist eigenltich alles was ich gerne so beibehalten würde der rest fehlt mir aber halt leider noch und ich habe mir eure ganzen vorschläge angeschaut und dann mal probiert was ich draus gemacht habe würde bloß eure meinung nochmal dazu hören was ich austauschen und verbessern kann und eigentlich werde ich am ende sowieso das tun was ihr sagt XD weil bevor ich kacke baue verzichte ich lieber auf ein paar sachen aber sowas wie z.b den NZXT Kraken Z63 fand ich einfach hübscher als die anderen beiden deshalb hab ich mich für ihn entschieden


----------



## AinzOalGown (19. Juni 2020)

Lordac schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> die angegebene Höhe beim CPU-Kühler ist inkl. dem Lüfter, der sich meist auch etwas verschieben lässt.
> 
> ...



und danke nochmal für das ganze erklären find ich super von dir und hab das mit den größen auch jetzt verstanden


----------



## Tengri86 (19. Juni 2020)

Die ryzen 3900x kostet bei mindfactory  Grad 399 Euro, kannst du nehmen falls du unbedingt haben willst und bei z63 muss du auch selbst wissen, 

wir Posten dir halt Alternativen wie ich mit der eisbaer Aurora weil der radiator/kühlkörper Material auch aus Kupfer ist und sparst auch noch viel , sogar die 360er kostet  net viel.


----------



## AinzOalGown (19. Juni 2020)

ja das mit dem z63 liegt halt am optischen find den halt leider etwas schöner das ist mir das geld auch wert und find das auch gut das ihr alternativen vorschlagt ist echt super den ich hab mich mit dem ganzen noch nicht so beschäftigt deshalb bin ich froh euch alle zu haben ^^
und der Ryzen 3900X weiß halt nicht warum ich ihn nicht nehmen soll klar der 3950X mit 700 euro ist eigentlich viel zu teuer aber der 3900X mit 400 ist der doch noch in ordnung oder ich meine der Ryzen 3700X ist immer noch einer der besten prozessoren aber für 100 -150 unterschied nehm ich denk ich eher den 3900X 
ich werde halt denke ich um die 1000 Euro für die neue Grafikkarte ausgeben (kp was eine Neue Grafikkarte kostet aber so um den dreh denke ich) also habe ich noch 2500 budget für den Rest jetzt und 500 für einen Bildschirm also noch 2000 für Prozzesor, Case, Netzteil, Kühler, Ram, Speicher und Mainboard und ne Grafikkarte als übergang bis die neue kommt.


----------



## AinzOalGown (19. Juni 2020)

Die Sache ist jetzt halt noch das ich mir ein paar sachen rausgesucht habe hab ja gesehen was ihr so geschrieben habt und mal etwas rumgebastelt die sache ist halt ob das so wie ich mir das gedacht habe auch passt oder ob kp mein arbeitspeicher und der rest nicht passen wegen was weiß ich und vlt fällt euch halt eine bessere kombination ein wie nimm lieber das motherboard und den ram oder so kp weiß eben nicht versuche von euch viel zu kopieren und selbst noch etwas anzupassen falls mir das optisch oder so nicht gefällt auch nicht böse gemeint und so

ich komme am ende halt auf 2300 euro mit bildschirm und weiß nicht ob man da noch etwas mehr machen kann oder es Artikel gibt die es auch in Stärker gibt und weniger kosten


----------



## Threshold (19. Juni 2020)

Mach doch mal eine Liste, was du denn jetzt kaufen willst.


----------



## Janus30 (19. Juni 2020)

Auch jeden Fall würde ich auch eine übertaktete  built-in Orthographie und Interpunktion injection Komponente wählen


----------



## AinzOalGown (19. Juni 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Mach doch mal eine Liste, was du denn jetzt kaufen willst.



Ok klar mach ich gerne ^^

Prozzesor Ryzen 9 3900X

cpu kühler NZXT Kraken Z63, Wasserkühlung

Grafikkarte bekomme ich eine alte von einem kumpel umsonst für den übergang

Netzteil 750 Watt be quiet! STRAIGHT POWER 11 Platinum 80

1Ssd Crucial MX500 2TB, SATA (CT2000MX500SSD1/CT2000MX500SSD1Z)
2ssd Samsung SSD 970 EVO Plus 1TB, M.2 (MZ-V7S1T0BW)

Mainboard GIGABYTE X570 AORUS ELITE, Mainboard

Arbeitsspeicher G.Skill DIMM 32 GB DDR4-3866 Kit, 

gehäuse Phanteks Evolv X

MSI MAG271CQR Gaming Monitor


----------



## Threshold (19. Juni 2020)

Wenn ich nicht irre, ist das BeQuiet Netzteil nicht lieferbar.
Als Alternative kannst du das Fractal nehmen.
Fractal Design Ion+ 660P 660W ATX 2.4 ab &euro;' '115,90 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## AinzOalGown (19. Juni 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wenn ich nicht irre, ist das BeQuiet Netzteil nicht lieferbar.
> Als Alternative kannst du das Fractal nehmen.
> Fractal Design Ion+ 660P 660W ATX 2.4 ab €'*'115,90 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland



ja soll wohl in 4 tagen wieder bei mindfactory zu bekommen sein aber falls es dann immer noch nicht da ist dann klingt das nach einer guten alternative


----------



## Lordac (20. Juni 2020)

Servus,





> *CPU:* Ryzen 9 3900X


wenn du dich nicht mit dem Ryzen 7 3700X oder gar Ryzen 5 3600 vorerst zufrieden gibst, kann man den Ryzen 9 3900X nehmen.
Der Leistungsunterschied in Spielen liegt laut PCGH-Benchmarks vom Mai *klick*, bei ~ 19% bzw. 14%, bedenke aber das die Werte im CPU-Limit ermittelt werden!


> *CPU-Kühler:* NZXT Kraken Z63


Ich finde die Kompaktwasserkühlung viel zu teuer, die Arctic Liquid Freezer II 280 ist deutlich günstiger, wenn man nicht gar einen guten Luftkühler wie z.B. den Brocken 3 oder Dark Rock Pro 4 nimmt.


> *Mainboard: *Gigabyte X570 Aorus Elite


Das Mainboard ist sehr gut, je nachdem wann du kaufst, könnte man aber auch über z.B. das MSI MAG B550 Tomahawk nachdenken, da würde ich aber noch Tests abwarten.


> *RAM:* G.Skill Trident Z RGB DIMM Kit 32GB, DDR4-3866, CL18-18-18-38


Da man bei Ryzen-CPUs keinen schnelleren Arbeitsspeicher wie 3733MHz nutzen sollte *klick*, würde ich 3600er kaufen *klack*.


> *SSD 1:* Crucial MX500 2TB





> *SSD 2:* Samsung SSD 970 EVO Plus 1TB


Da man bei einem Spiele-PC bei nur sehr wenigen Fällen von einer NVMe-SSD profitiert *klick*, würde ich da nicht zu viel Geld ausgeben und z.B. die Silicon Power P34A80 kaufen.


> *Netzteil:* Straight Power 11 Platinum 750W


Wenn du eine mutmaßliche RTX3080Ti kaufen möchtest, passt das.


> *Gehäuse: *Phanteks Evolv X


Wenn es dir High-End-Grafikkarte werden soll, würde ich ein luftigeres Gehäuse wie z.B. das Meshify S2 kaufen.


> *Monitor:* MSI MAG271CQR


Auch wenn man sich nicht immer zu 100% auf das Datenblatt verlassen kann, würde ich einen Monitor mit G-Sync Compatible / G-Sync kaufen, wenn es eine Grafikkarte von Nvidia werden soll.

Gruß Lordac


----------



## dimi0815 (20. Juni 2020)

AinzOalGown schrieb:


> Ok klar mach ich gerne ^^
> Prozzesor Ryzen 9 3900X



Ist ehrlich gesagt rausgeworfenes Geld, wenn es um Gaming geht und man gleichzeitig das Streaming sinnvollerweise der Grafikkarte überlässt.

Der 3700X reicht hier absolut aus, wenn man 1440p + Stream rechnet und entsprechend oft das GPU-Limit erreicht. WENN man schon an die 400,-€ in eine CPU versenkt UND gleichzeitig davon ausgeht, dass man eine klar bessere GPU als eine aktuelle 2080(Super) mit der neuen Nvidia-Serie bekommen und das genannte GPU-Limit nach oben verschieben kann, dann kann man für dasselbe Geld auch direkt zum leistungs-, OC- und speichergeschwindigkeitsmäßig besseren Intel 10700K auf einem Z490-Board greifen.



> cpu kühler NZXT Kraken Z63, Wasserkühlung



Geschmackssache und leistungsmäßig nicht einen Deut besser als die Liquid Freezer II Serie von Arctic; aber in Ordnung und wird seinen Dienst verrichten. Allerdings gibt es auch im Schnitt leisere AiOs wie zB die Silent Loops.



> Netzteil 750 Watt be quiet! STRAIGHT POWER 11 Platinum 80



Das SP11 Gold oder eine etwas günstigere Variante wie zB das 660P, ein Focus GX von Seasonic usw. tun es hier auch, falls die Lieferzeit zu lange wird.



> 1Ssd Crucial MX500 2TB, SATA (CT2000MX500SSD1/CT2000MX500SSD1Z)
> 2ssd Samsung SSD 970 EVO Plus 1TB, M.2 (MZ-V7S1T0BW)



Die Crucial als sehr flottes Daten- / Spielegrab geht voll in Ordnung. Die Samsung dagegen ist wieder komplett rausgeworfenes Geld für den Markennamen. Sie kann nichts besser als die klar günstigere Konkurrenz wie zB ADATA SX8200 Pro, Silicon Power P34A80, Corsair Force MP510 usw.



> Mainboard GIGABYTE X570 AORUS ELITE, Mainboard



Unter den X570-Boards die beste Wahl. Bei B550 gäbe es ggf. noch gute Alternativen und bei Intel mit Z490 gäbe es das ASUS TUF noch einen Tick günstiger.



> Arbeitsspeicher G.Skill DIMM 32 GB DDR4-3866 Kit,



Sowohl bei Intel als auch AMD hast du am meisten davon, dir ein Kit aus (Micron) E-Dies oder gar (Samsung) B-Dies zu holen und Takt und Timings selbst zu regeln. Über RAM-OC kann man hier noch sehr viel Leistung rausholen. Wenn man das nicht kann/will, ist man mit 3600 MHz und straffen Timings (16-19-19) am besten dran, weil nicht jede AMD-CPU mehr als 3600 mitmacht.

Gehäuse ist Geschmackssache. Ich finde das Evolv X klasse und habe selbst 2 wassergekühlte Builds in so einem.


----------



## Exitus (22. Juni 2020)

Welche Grafikkarte bekommst du denn?
Ggf. kannst du dir auch einfach den billigen Ryzen 5 holen und in den kommenden Grafikkarten-/CPU-Generationen zu schlagen.
Klar kannst du dann mal locker für das nächste halbe Jahr nicht QHD mit 140 fps und max. Settings zocken.
Aber in einem guten halben Jahr kannst du dir dann das beste und neuste holen was der Markt zu bieten hat.

Vor allem weil es ja eh in der schwebe steht ob die X570/B550er Boards mehr als die Zen 3 Generation unterstützen werden.


----------

